# Tagless - heat transfer label



## michaelrp (Jul 11, 2018)

Hello,

Can someone recommend a DIY neck label heat transfer?

I have seen a couple of companies offering these... but they are ranging from $0.39 to $0.70 per label... 

I am kinda hesitant to do Cameo 3 + Vinyl, because of the need of weeding... and will add extra time to my process...

Can anyone suggest any process or system to use?

Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Try this: https://www.fmexpressions.com/landing/15-cent-program/
The 12x12 sheet will fit 9 4x4 labels which is huge.
Order 100 sheets and you will have 900 labels, costing you $48 total. That's less than 6 cents per label. 

Order 200 sheets (1800 labels) and it will be less than 4 cents per label.


----------



## michaelrp (Jul 11, 2018)

Hi TABOB,

You Are AWESOME! Thank you so much!

I do have a couple of follow up questions.... and i know i should ask fmx, but it is Sunday and I am thinking you may answer faster.. 

they have a $25 fee per order...

so let's say I order (1order)

200 sheets for 12x12 with tshirt size label SMALL
200 sheets for 12x12 with tshirt size label MEDIUM
200 sheets for 12x12 with tshirt size label LARGE

is this consider 1 order or it will be 3 orders already?

Everything will be the same on the label except for the tshirt sizes...

Thanks again for your reply and recommendation.





TABOB said:


> Try this: https://www.fmexpressions.com/landing/15-cent-program/
> The 12x12 sheet will fit 9 4x4 labels which is huge.
> Order 100 sheets and you will have 900 labels, costing you $48 total. That's less than 6 cents per label.
> 
> Order 200 sheets (1800 labels) and it will be less than 4 cents per label.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

You can put all 3 sizes in one design and pay the $28 setup fee only once.
In my example I used 4x4 size labels, which basically 3 rows of 3 labels per sheet. You can put one size per row .


----------



## michaelrp (Jul 11, 2018)

Tabob,

I went ahead and did 12x12 with 3inches neck labels...

so I was able to squeeze 4 sizes per 12x12...





TABOB said:


> You can put all 3 sizes in one design and pay the $28 setup fee only once.
> In my example I used 4x4 size labels, which basically 3 rows of 3 labels per sheet. You can put one size per row .


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

You can't gang images on their 15 cent program. I'm guessing your order will be rejected.


----------



## michaelrp (Jul 11, 2018)

oh man...



where can I get a 12x12 that allows gang up designs?



splathead said:


> You can't gang images on their 15 cent program. I'm guessing your order will be rejected.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

splathead said:


> You can't gang images on their 15 cent program. I'm guessing your order will be rejected.


 I'd call them and check... because I'm pretty sure you can... or at least it was the case a few years back.


If not, then go to one of these:
- http://acetransco.com/standard-gang-sheet.php
- https://www.versatranz.com/tools/Prices
They are a bit more expensive, but you can still get 4x4 inch labels for 10c each, or 5c if you want 4x2 inch. Truth is the 4x4 is a bit too large for a label, and some customers don't like it.


Oh here is another one... a bit cheaper
- https://www.pwcustom.com/site/pricing/


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

TABOB said:


> I'd call them and check... because I'm pretty sure you can... or at least it was the case a few years back.



You never could with their 15 or 20 cent program. Since inception.


In fact, they are such a stickler, I've had single images rejected when they thought I was trying to run something by them.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

michaelrp said:


> where can I get a 12x12 that allows gang up designs?



F&M does standard ganged images too. Just not for 15 cents. Revisit their website and choose standard plastisol transfers instead.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

splathead said:


> F&M does standard ganged images too. Just not for 15 cents. Revisit their website and choose standard plastisol transfers instead.


You are probably right, and the truth is that 15c is really a crazy price for a 12x12 sheet... so a "catch"/small-print is to be expected.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

TABOB said:


> the truth is that 15c is really a crazy price for a 12x12 sheet.



12X12's are actually 20 cents. Still a crazy price.


Imagine if you could gang tags. 2 cent screen printed tags would be insane.


----------



## michaelrp (Jul 11, 2018)

Hello,

how do you fit a PNG from photoshop into a 12x19 inches sheet?

I have tried resizing it in photoshop from PIXELS to inches...

and when exporting FMX said it is too big


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Most transfer companies require a vector file. Check whoever you're using file requirements.


----------



## pixel pusher (Jul 9, 2018)

Sounds good! any recommendations for a uk company that produce print neck labels?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

pixel pusher said:


> Sounds good! any recommendations for a uk company that produce print neck labels?



Here is Wormil's spreadsheet of all know plastisol transfer makers. There are some UK companies listed. 


http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html


----------



## michaelrp (Jul 11, 2018)

Hello all...

I finally ordered and I received my F&M expression heat trannsfer neck labels....

do you guys have any instructions on how to apply these?

How many seconds and what temp?

Are they hot peel or cold peel?


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

michaelrp said:


> Hello all...
> I finally ordered and I received my F&M expression heat trannsfer neck labels....


 They let you use the 15c/sheet after all or you had to buy their own "tagless label" option?
In either case the application instructions are in the price guide, which I discovered the other day. 

Here is the link: 018-FM-Catalog


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

They also include instructions in the shrink wrapped transfers.


----------

